# Blocage avec svn - commande cleanup



## SuperCed (22 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un blocage sur un repository svn.

Mon problème est le suivant :
j'aimerais faire un update sur mon repository :

```
svn update
svn: La copie de travail '.' est verrouillée
svn : lancer 'svn cleanup' pour enlever les verrous (cf 'svn help cleanup')
```

Alors, comme ils disent, je fais un cleanup :

```
svn cleanup
svn: Dans le répertoire '.'
svn: Erreur en exécutant la commande 'committed' dans '.'
svn: Commande du journal du répertoire '1282_350_A.JPG' mal placée
```

Mais voilà, j'ai un message d'erreur que j'ai du mal à comprendre...
Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

Je ne peux pas effacer mon dossier svn car j'ai plein d'élément dedans à ajouter par la suite. Je ne peux donc pas me re-créer un nouveau repository. Il faut vraiment que je répare ce répertoire.

Merci.


----------



## SuperCed (22 Décembre 2006)

J'ai viré le dossier log dans le répertoire .svn et ça remarche.


----------

